# Strange bulge on back



## ScottinBend (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure how long this has been there, but I noticed a bulge on the back of my Fire.  Should I be concerned about the battery or is this normal?


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine has no bulge. Not sure what's up with yours


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Strong suspicion that it'll be the lithium battery 'puffing'.  I'd call Amazon CS;  it's likely they will not have you post it back because puffed lithium batteries are a big NO-NO in the postal system.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, deffo sounds like heat/battery problem, Id get onto Amazon as soon as poss about it!


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Its the quasimodo edition. 


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Call Amazon - battery is bulging and will likely die very soon.


----------



## ScottinBend (Feb 25, 2012)

OK...called Amazon and got a new one on the way.

Thanks all


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

ScottinBend said:


> OK...called Amazon and got a new one on the way.
> 
> Thanks all


Question - was the bulge there when you bought the Kindle or did it start recently?


----------



## ScottinBend (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I am certain this is a recent development as I am sure it was laying flat on the table not that long ago.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

ScottinBend said:


> Well I am certain this is a recent development as I am sure it was laying flat on the table not that long ago.


Gonna have to keep checking mine, not cool.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When they first came out I had one with an overheating battery.. EXTREME OVERHEATING, I wonder if this was a related problem. You probably keep your Fire in a case, and wouldn't have noticed it overheating. I didn't have a case for the first two weeks I had mine, so noticed it almost immediately. I couldn't hold it anywhere near the battery area.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are referring to my overheating problem, I did call Amazon and they sent me a new one months ago that does not have the same problem. This one is perfectly fine. 
I was just posing the possibility of the 2 issues being related.


----------

